# Finally!! Baby CRS Photos!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

After 1 week, the baby CRS started to emerge and venture out from their dens to look for food in broad day light! I have been waiting with my camera and managed to capture a few photos of them which I have posted on my website here:
CRS Photos & Movies

thanks for looking!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice pics! Congratulations! I just got 18 CRS today (and am terribly excited!!!)

Your pictures look great!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome. =)

Haven't moved to CRS yet, but I was pretty excited when I got my RCS!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats... You are a awesome potographer!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

cute!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments!
I am really surprised that they breed in hard and alkaline water! Everyone says soft water!


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

yup, but babbies tend to die off in harder water (you get lower yeilds). Hope that does not happen to you.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Really good photos and nice shrimp !


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I have just added some new photos of my baby CRS (2 weeks old) on my website:
CRS Photos & Movies

Please feel free to browse! Thanks for looking!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update!

Recently, I found some high grades CRS babies in my tank!

Sorry for the poor image quality, my tank glass needs a little scrubbing!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are gorgeous! I am so envious!


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

great photos!

before i started my planted tanks, I remember going on google and finding your site out of the blue...I remember thinking, wow this guy's photos are awesome!

just wanted to say after seeing your crs photos last year made me want to get into them 

thanks for the inspiration


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Found a few more high grade CRS today. They are quite small so difficult to get a good image. Here are two images taken today:










CRS + Malaysian Trumpet Snail on Anubias Nana:


----------

